# youtube vids



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

have a look at soom of my vids and if you have vids of your reptiles put them up and i might sub to you:lol:http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=blackietheblackheade


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

bump
bump
bump
bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

any body have a look at my crocodle feeding


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

any one


----------



## jessb (Aug 22, 2008)

How about you sod off and stop flooding the forums...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

i will


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 22, 2008)

i had a look but the filming was way blury and unsteady.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

i don`t no why it dose that because when i watch it on my phone it looks heaps good but the second i put it on youtube it studders


----------



## wicked reptiles (Aug 22, 2008)

One of those videos was of live feeding a mouse to a childrens python.... ARE YOU CRAZY?????!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

wicked reptiles said:


> One of those videos was of live feeding a mouse to a childrens python.... ARE YOU CRAZY?????!!!!!!


 why


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG:shock:
Blurry vids make my head explode.............................Kaboooooooom


----------



## wicked reptiles (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh god i wish you were joking, first of all its very very dangerous for the snake, the chance of the mouse causing damage (scratching, biting etc) is far too great, second of all it is ilegel! And finally it is just plain and simple cruelty to animals.


----------



## hodges (Aug 22, 2008)

You seem to have the same setup for all your snakes. Plus im guessing as far as heating goes its just two normal bulbs ?. I just think the setups look a bit iffy, or is that just me ?.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

wicked reptiles said:


> Oh god i wish you were joking, first of all its very very dangerous for the snake, the chance of the mouse causing damage (scratching, biting etc) is far too great, second of all it is ilegel! And finally it is just plain and simple cruelty to animals.


 well what do they eat in the wild are you going to make it ilegel for wild snakes to eat live


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2008)

hodges said:


> You seem to have the same setup for all your snakes. Plus im guessing as far as heating goes its just two normal bulbs ?. I just think the setups look a bit iffy, or is that just me ?.


 
i am getting some light cages soon thats why there are normal globes in it i don`t wont them to get burnt


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 31, 2008)

ScottRamsay said:


> There nothing wrong with it.



If you say so


----------



## Bugsy (Aug 31, 2008)

Keeping reptiles is a hobby, with any hobby you should have respect, if you have a motorbike hobby, would you ride it through salt water? Would you fill a 2 stroke engine with straight unleaded fuel? Why would you feed a captive snake a live animal when you have the option of frozen? The only reasons i can think of is either the snake refuses to eat live or its for your own sick minded entertainment.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 31, 2008)

jessb said:


> How about you sod off and stop flooding the forums...



Agreed 



[email protected]mynet.net.au said:


> i don`t no why it dose that because when i watch it on my phone it looks heaps good but the second i put it on youtube it studders



Er.. Maybe because mobile phone filming are built for a small screen, and the computer screen in 10 times bigger? Try using a video camera.


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 31, 2008)

ScottRamsay said:


> I agree, how could it be illegal, they do it in the wild and wild snakes live just as long as ones kept in enclosures. Besides, I feed my diamond python live mice, it won't eat dead mice. There nothing wrong with it.



its got nothing to do with the fact that the mouse goes through pain (and in the wild a hatchling or yearling wouldnt eat a mouse it would eat frogs and small lizards.) its the fact that the mouse is in a totally helpless situation. you cant compare u putting a mouse in an enclosure with no chance of escape to the wild. in the wild the snake could miss and then the mouse bolts and lives. in the enclosure if the snake misses the mouse now knows its in mortal danger and will freak meaning it will take a **** load longer to kill due to the adrenalin or if you misjudge the size of the mouse it could quite easily damage your snakes eye or jaw. 

never mind the fact it is your responsibility to ensure that snakes well being which means not putting it in situation with unesasary risks. personaly i couldnt give 2 poos about the mouse, its fodder for my snake but i love my snakes too much to risk it making a mistake and having the mouse (or adult rat in my case) damage or even kill my snake.

*DONT FEED LIVE.* the law is there to protect your snake not the food.


----------



## reptile32 (Aug 31, 2008)

you might want to get a new camera the vids are crap


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 31, 2008)

Your freshie is going to get rubbery jaws and splayed teeth on a diet of chicken necks. Give it a better basking spot (three or four lights in a row forming a bank, so that it can heat its whole body up) and you'll probably find it's less picky with its food and will take whole animals, such as mice.


----------



## JJS. (Aug 31, 2008)

> How about you sod off and stop flooding the forums...


hahaha, funny but true


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

crocdoc said:


> Your freshie is going to get rubbery jaws and splayed teeth on a diet of chicken necks. Give it a better basking spot (three or four lights in a row forming a bank, so that it can heat its whole body up) and you'll probably find it's less picky with its food and will take whole animals, such as mice.


 thanks for that ill try and get my dad to get some more light in there


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> well what do they eat in the wild are you going to make it ilegel for wild snakes to eat live


We haven't mate But it is eligal


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 31, 2008)

snakes are eaten by birds in the wild as well, are you going to go put a predetory bird in there aswell. captive snakes are bred as captive snakes, they are born that way. they start being fed on pre-killed, giving it a live animal is like telling you you have to go out and and hunt your own food with nothing but a sharp stick,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

okk


----------



## channi (Aug 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> well what do they eat in the wild are you going to make it ilegel for wild snakes to eat live


 Umm, do you know what dogs eat in the wild? I sure as hell would not appreciate watching or listening to a sheep, cow, cat or any other animal being ripped apart by my pet. Same goes for rats if you can do it with out fear and pain why would you object to that.
Having said that I think you have some beautiful animals and that your heart is in the right place so keep learning and continue to do the best for your animals and I am sure you will grow up to be a fine man.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 5, 2008)

The cases of injury of significance to a snake from feeding a live mouse (provided the snake is of appropriate size) is extremely minimal, furthermore pythons are adequately evolved to dispatch mouse prey with relative ease. Its seems to me that there is a growing band of people who seem to exaggerate the risk based on second hand hearsay with little or no hands on experience them selves. As long as you follow some simple logical rules the risk will remain a very rare one. The legality of the practice it is another matter but personally it’s a law that in part I don’t really have huge respect for.


----------

